# List of things to do when you are bored.



## dmmj (Jun 8, 2012)

1. Make vanilla pudding put it in empty mayonnaise jar and eat it in public.

2. Hire 2 private investigators, and get them to follow each other.

3. Wear shirt that says "life" stand on street corner and hand out lemons.

4. Get into crowded elevator and say " you are probably wondering why I gathered you all here today?".

5. Major in philosophy and ask people "why they would want fries with that?".

6. Run into a store and ask "What year is it?" When someone answers yell "yes it worked " and run out of the store cheering.

7. Become a doctor and change last name to Acula.

8. change name to simon, and speak in third person.

9. Buy a parrot and teach it to say " Help, I have been turned into a parrot"

10. Follow joggers around and play eye of the tiger for encouragement.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL! #2 an #6 are great!


----------



## terryo (Jun 8, 2012)

Gee David, I thought this was for real, and I was going to say "I'm never bored." #1 and #6 are my favorite.


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2012)

I like 1, 4 and 6 the best.


----------



## Laura (Jun 8, 2012)

hey, are you a stalker on my FB? I just posted that today!


----------



## tortadise (Jun 8, 2012)

Those are awesome.


----------



## pam (Jun 8, 2012)

I like 1 and 2


----------



## wellington (Jun 8, 2012)

I can see you doing those things. My husband like to go down town and look up and point just to see how many will look.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 8, 2012)

I like 1 and 4


----------



## Jacob (Jun 8, 2012)

ahhaaa..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 8, 2012)

Great ideas! LOL!


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2012)

wellington said:


> I can see you doing those things. My husband like to go down town and look up and point just to see how many will look.



Haha. That's a good one too. In high school I would tape a sign on a door that said, "DON'T look up." Then I would sit somewhere and watch EVERYONE look up. 

That and the old quarter epoxied to the ground trick were great fun for me. The school janitor started carrying a hammer and chisel everywhere with him to retrieve all my quarters.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

My. my, my...


----------

